# The Skyscraper Complain Thread



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

I thought it would be a good idea to make a thread where "the complainers" could come and complain/bitch without restraint or the fear of getting jumped by the swains as tends to happen in the supertalls section.
Basically just complain away :drunk:


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

The PTT are insanely overated and the Woolworth is far superior


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

deadhead262 said:


> The PTT are insanely overated and the Woolworth is far superior


There's nothing wrong with this statement though. If a 100 year old building is fighting with one that is just 15 then it already won. Let's wait 100 more years and then see


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Just because a building is older doesn't mean it should win a architecture competition automaticaly


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

deadhead262 said:


> The PTT are insanely overated and the Woolworth is far superior


Yah! Go home,you're drunk :crazy2:


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Kiboko said:


> Just because a building is older doesn't mean it should win a architecture competition automaticaly


 Have you seen the woolworths detail? :bow:


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Azrain98 said:


> Yah! Go home,you're drunk :crazy2:


 No, you are just insanely dumb and have an obsession with the PTT. Can you actually name another building you like or all they all shit as well.


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

deadhead262 said:


> Have you seen the woolworths detail? :bow:


 I seen....and then?? just getting old and will be demolish later...:nuts:


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

deadhead262 said:


> No, you are just insanely dumb and have an obsession with the PTT. Can you actually name another building you like or all they all shit as well.


oh yeah do you care about it? lol
oh wait I like WTC,then it will shit as well?:lol:
:rofl::rofl::storm:
do you get eyes sore ? go to clinic or hospital..


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

deadhead262 said:


> The PTT are insanely overated and the Woolworth is far superior


please admit that..ppt is one of the best building of all time,.please respect that and behave yourself kids..


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

this thread is already doomed to get locked within the first 10 pages


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Azrain98 said:


> I seen....and then?? just getting old and will be demolish later...:nuts:


Its a landmark and cannot ever be destroyed by law


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

guy4versa said:


> please admit that..ppt is one of the best building of all time,.please respect that and behave yourself kids..


Here out my own lips: PTT are one of the best skyscrapers(not buildings) of all time. They are great but not the best. Maybe you prefer the more modern stuff, but buildings built prior to the 40s are just orgasmic. Plus swfc is far better than PTT.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

for example....lloyds building is very underrated....








http://blowpresents.wordpress.com/tag/lloyds-building/


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Also off topic but Manchester united are the worst football club in the world


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

^^ Why do you say such thing, do you want to get banned? If I were you I would shut my mouth, you already got into problems in the 1WTC thread.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

tim1807 said:


> ^^ Why do you say such thing, do you want to get banned? If I were you I would shut my mouth, you already got into problems in the 1WTC thread.


Say what, this is a complain thread, not the 1wtc thread and are you stalking me?


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

Highcliff said:


> for example....lloyds building is very underrated....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is like an uglier version of petronas, which are already pretty ugly so you do the math.


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

deadhead262 said:


> Have you seen the woolworths detail? :bow:


The details is very good and nice but the building is just ok


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

Kiboko said:


> Just because a building is older doesn't mean it should win a architecture competition automaticaly


What I meant is that it's old and still puts up a really good fight so it must be really amazing. Pre-WWII architecture holds up pretty well against modern structures.


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

windowsoftheworld said:


> This is like an uglier version of petronas, which are already pretty ugly so you do the math.


then 1WTC is just uglier version of box building,which are already pretty ugly so do you get it?


----------

